
New York's “Shadow” Transit System - walrus01
https://projects.newyorker.com/story/nyc-dollar-vans/
======
blendo
Probably the cheapest “mass” transit system I’ve ever heard of in the US.

And some unique capabilities:

“Two other van lines connect Jamaica Center to the Rockaways. During Hurricane
Sandy, when thousands in this area were left stranded, dollar vans continued
to run. Anthony Campbell, a driver, told me, “The M.T.A. buses withdrew their
service because they said the downed trees weren’t safe for the buses. You
know, we were smaller, so we were able to travel to and from.”

